# Bound to Happen



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

After reloading for 40 years, I finally broke a decapper rod in the .270 Win RCBS set up. Fortunately Amazon has a bunch on the way. :laugh: :sniper: Oh well, youtube told me how to take it apart and repair. :rollin:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I had only broken two in the past 60 years of reloading, then I spent $130 on a set of RCBS Gold Medal Match collet dies. I have broke three this year. I don't know, but it's as if it sometimes doesn't line up with the primer hole. I actually bent the decapping rod twice. RCBS replaced everything, and got it to me in less than a week.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

THREE????? What cal ??? Why do you think they broke?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I noticed the pin was not centering on the primer hole. RCBS sent me a new pin, rod, and the threaded cap whatever you call that. No problems since.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Rarely break them, but when I have the biggest culprit was off center primer holes. I have seen them in all kinds of brass but typically it's cheaper brass.

I went to a decapping die first on everything then to resizing, check the flash holes prior to working the brass.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

One thing I have to be careful of is those little stainless rods that I polish my brass with. They will break a pin and bend the rod.

Speaking of brass, cheap and otherwise I'm not as impressed with the consistency of Lapua as some people. I do think they have a superior alloy and annealing. It's about all I can find right now for my 6.5X284. There is Norma, but I already have 300 Lapua loaded and would like to stay consistent.

I spent a lot of money on my 6.5 Creedmoors trying to eliminate bullet run out. Even the bullet chamber dies with arbor presses didn't do it. I bought RCBS Gold Medal Match bushing dies and used a .289 bushing. Then I noticed that on the same piece of brass the neck varied from .013 on one side to .016 on the other side. I started neck turning with RCBS equipment then switched to a Sinclair neck Turner from Brownells. After neck turning I had to switch to a . 286 bushing for best accuracy. The nitride coated bushings run $27 and I had to buy five to get the right one. Half my shells still have .001 bullet run out. Ticks me off that only 1 out of ten of my 300 Win mag have any bullet run out and I can't get anything else to do that. Anyway I then checked my supper great Lapua Ann's the same thing. One side of the neck is .013 and the other ranges from .015 to even .017. So I set my Sinclair to .013 and leave it there for the 6.5 and use the RCBS set the same for my 30 calibers.


----------



## noylj (Nov 10, 2010)

I have never broken the decapping rod on my Lee Universal Decapper.
I also always loosen the threads and use a case in the shell holder to align the rod with the case. Also, always use a case in the sizing die to be sure it's aligned before I tighten the lock ring.


----------

